# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2013



## David sf (29 Mai 2013 às 21:24)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (29 Mai 2013 às 21:24)

A partir de domingo, e já com o Anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas, induzindo um fluxo de E/NE, o verão entrará em força, com temperaturas a aproximarem-se dos 30ºC em todo o país, podendo ser superiores a esse valor no Interior Sul.







O ECMWF começa a antever para o final da semana que vem um padrão atmosférico favorável a trovoadas, colocando uma cut-off a oeste da Península Ibérica (a carta que o Lousano mostrou). A tendência está lá, a ver se se confirma.


----------



## Goku (1 Jun 2013 às 13:16)

Segundo o site do IPMA, a partir de terça as temperaturas começam a baixar e prevê-se que o próximo fim de semana seja fresquinho.


----------



## blade (1 Jun 2013 às 14:14)

É verdade que para o meio desta semana as temperaturas já vão descer =(

Mas se reparares esse site também mostra uma grande mudança com uma 
grande entrada de ar polar no norte eles agora devem estar a apnhar banhos de sol xd

como se colam imagens qui? =P n consigo =(


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2013 às 15:11)

blade disse:


> como se colam imagens qui? =P n consigo =(



Há que usar a função de procura disponibilizada no fórum. Mas aqui fica a papinha 

Como Inserir Imagens no Fórum


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jun 2013 às 13:10)

Infelizmente tenho tido pouco tempo para visitar o forum mas hoje fiquei surpreendido quando vi a run das 6 do gfs.
Coloca bastante chuva a partir de sexta aqui no minho e douro litoral e frio( cotas de neve inferiores a 1500\1600 m. No entanto no IPMA para o Porto nao coloca chuva nem tanto frio. Qual a probabilidade de chuva no proximo fim de semana aqui no norte? Dava-me mesmo jeito que nao chovesse O tempo tem estado tao esquisito que nem se sabe com o que contar...


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2013 às 13:34)

Há um bom consenso entre diferentes modelos de que o final da próxima semana, 6ªfeira/sábado, seja instável, mas julgo que mais em regime de trovoadas e aguaceiros, do que chuva chata e persistente.

ECM/UKM/GFS/CMC a 120 horas (saídas das 00z de hoje):


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jun 2013 às 10:00)

Vince disse:


> ... trovoadas e aguaceiros ...



A sério? 
Fazer surf com trovoada a estalar no mar ... vai lá vai 

"_QUOTE *Meteofan* Dava-me mesmo jeito que nao chovesse_"

Na verdade eu gosto da Primavera mas nada de exageros. O fds é grande e já apetece havaianas nos pés. O Windguru da céu coberto mas só marca ali para Sábado 0,3 mm de precipitação. Se não estiver uma ventania enorme (como este Sábado que passou) pode não ser ideal para quem necessita de "bronze" mas pode até estar bastante agradável


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jun 2013 às 23:39)

Boa noite! Alguém me pode explicar se no próximo fim de semana vamos ter bom tempo? 
Obrigado


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2013 às 23:48)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Alguém me pode explicar se no próximo fim de semana vamos ter bom tempo?
> Obrigado



Para quem quer sol e calor para ir a praia ou coisa parecida não vai estar bom não! Até deverá chover nalguns locais em especial no Sábado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jun 2013 às 00:03)

Não é pela praia mas sim pelo Risco de Incêndio Florestal, pois é esse o tema que mais me preocupa! Vamos ter chuva? Persistente? ou apenas aguaceiros? 
Obrigado


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2013 às 00:08)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Não é pela praia mas sim pelo Risco de Incêndio Florestal, pois é esse o tema que mais me preocupa! Vamos ter chuva? Persistente? ou apenas aguaceiros?
> Obrigado



Regime de aguaceiros com alguma trovoada! o risco vai cair muito no fim da semana não só a temperatura cai para os 20ºC mais coisa menos coisa como a humidade também vai subir


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jun 2013 às 00:13)

Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2013 às 12:15)

Para muitos portugueses vem lá tempo de pinguins de novo, irá a arrefecer gradualmente (já a partir de hoje) até ao fim de semana e depois as temperaturas irão manter-se frescas ao longo de um ou dois dias e depois irão começar a subir de novo. Entretanto no encadeamento disto poderá mesmo chover, mais provável no norte e centro mas é uma situação a acompanhar a isto será a partir de sexta e durante o fim de semana.

Chuva na sexta que se irá prolongar pelo fim de semana (situação a acompanhar).





A iso de 5ºC a visitar-nos de novo , em breve irá ficar tudo em pânico se isto começa a virar regra.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Jun 2013 às 14:40)

Boas tardes .

Nem mais... O final desta semana irá fazer lembrar a muita gente que ainda estamos na Primavera e não no Verão... É também verdade que a partir de 2ª feira as temperaturas tenderão a começar a subir novamente, mas não me parece que seja por muito tempo... A nortada moderada deverá fazer aparição pelo litoral oeste, com o AA um pouco mais a sul que o habitual (e um pouco a oeste...). A água do mar, essa, continua ainda bastante fresquinha... 

Vamos ver se o São Pedro não irá prejudicar o seu "irmão", Santo António, que tipicamente quer é calor para as festas.

Bom, com toda esta instabilidade quem sofre também é o turismo sazonal de praia. No meu caso, por exemplo, tinha uns dias marcados para o Algarve, prontamente cancelados devido ao que se avizinha... Vento, não obrigado...

Enfim, estamos na Primavera, é perfeitamente normal que isto possa acontecer... A partir de 21/6, a conversa será outra...

A ver vamos o que nos reserva o Verão, depois de tanto mediatismo com o "Verão mais fresco dos últimos 200 anos"...


----------



## Gongas (4 Jun 2013 às 21:50)

Saiu tarde, mas saiu e são muito animadoras:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 7.junho.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade na região Sul.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas
nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se gradualmente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral e
nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 4 de junho de 2013 às 17:26 UTC


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jun 2013 às 02:56)

São muito animadoras?


----------



## blade (5 Jun 2013 às 14:06)

Lá para 12 de junho a temperatura vai bombar bem


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 16:23)

blade disse:


> Lá para 12 de junho a temperatura vai bombar bem



Vamos com calma, as coisas estão muito vulneráveis, mas sim, é provável que assim seja, não deverá estar fresco o verão todo se não a profecia lá dos modelos franceses ainda se cumpre e o pessoal passa acreditar todo naquilo e só naquilo  quando chegarmos a dia 12 se calhar temos calor e já se vislumbra uma nova descida para breve ou o contrário.


----------



## Goku (5 Jun 2013 às 19:47)

blade disse:


> Lá para 12 de junho a temperatura vai bombar bem



Onde viste isso?
Espero bem que isso não aconteça, no dia a seguir tenho frequencia.


----------



## karkov (6 Jun 2013 às 09:43)

Goku disse:


> Onde viste isso?
> Espero bem que isso não aconteça, no dia a seguir tenho frequencia.



llllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllll

assim sendo, não me importo de passar um dia das minhas férias com chuva para que a tua frequência corra melhor...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jun 2013 às 10:39)

O ECM está excelente


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jun 2013 às 11:45)

Bons dias .

De facto, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS começam a modelar (a algumas horas de distância) a subida da dorsal africana sobre a P.I., Portugal continental incluído. Muito por culpa da aproximação do AA das nossas latitudes/longitudes. 

A grande diferença prende-se com o quando. O ECMWF (run operacional) começa a modelar já essa subida significativa de temperaturas já a partir de 5ª/ 6ª feira; o ensemble apenas mais a partir de Sábado/Domingo; o GFS/GEFS apenas na próxima semana (Domingo já seria quentinho), apontando inclusivamente para um final de semana fresco (ao contrário do ECMWF - run operacional).

Eu apostaria mais no meio termo, isto é, ECMWF ensemble . Certo é que há calor no horizonte, os principais modelos assim o vêem. O quando é a principal dúvida neste momento...

Entretanto, a próxima semana (a seguir a esta depressão que se aproxima na 6ª e Sábado, principalmente) será pautada por nortada moderada no litoral oeste... Nada de novo .


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2013 às 16:58)

Boas..

Amanhã será um dia com alguma actividade convectiva, nomeadamente no litoral centro e no interior norte e centro.

Em altitude, uma cut off aproxima-se e coloca-se sob o norte/centro de PT continental, com uma troposfera anormalmente fria ( T500<-22ºC) e pouco espessa ( tropopausa nos 9km).

Na periferia sul e leste da circulação em altura, dois máximos de vorticidade deverão exercer algum forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis baixos, uma depressão forma-se a W da Galiza, curvando para sul, e percorrendo o litoral oeste até penetrar pela Extremadura/vale do Tejo.

No seio desta circulação á sfc, uma mistura de ar subtropical modificado( Dew 10-12; Mix 8g/Kg)  deverão fornecer alguma energia, reforçada pelo aquecimento diurno.

Espera-se que maior parte da instabilidade esteja associada a esta perturbação, já que no interior a presença de ar mais seco deverá ser mais hostil ao desenvolvimento convectivo...no entanto, dada a maior propensão ao aquecimento diurno e ao forçamento orográfico, também se espera alguma actividade em especial nas zonas montanhosas.

O shear será em todas as zonas fraco, e o CAPE apenas se aproximará dos 500J/Kg junto ao litoral...no entanto, a presença de TT até 55 e de uma tropopausa baixa  indica a possibilidade de algumas células pulsantes localmente fortes que poderão causar precipitação localmente forte, granizo e talvez uma tromba de agua.

Devido ao caracter disperso da convecção e ao pouco suporte pelos modelos, apenas o nível amarelo será colocado.







Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Possibilidade de granizo
- Possibilidade de precipitação localmente moderada/forte


( *Amarelo* Convecção maioritariamente não severa    * Laranja* Risco baixo a moderado de convecção severa   * Vermelho* Risco elevado de convecção severa)


----------



## Agreste (6 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

Uma vez que não vamos ser minimamente afetados esperemos que o vento seja pouco para não estragar a praia.


----------



## manganao (7 Jun 2013 às 00:24)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Amanhã será um dia com alguma actividade convectiva, nomeadamente no litoral centro e no interior norte e centro.
> 
> ...



quais as previsões para amanha as 20:45 lisboa? não me digam que vou ver Portugal a chuva


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2013 às 00:59)

É provável que chova durante o jogo, embora estes aguaceiros sejam difíceis de prever com precisão absoluta.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Bons dias .

Bom, depois deste fim de semana bastante fresquinho e húmido (especialmente mais a norte), espera-nos uma semana com temperaturas diria normais para a época, sendo que no litoral oeste nem serão muito elevadas (20 a 25ºC) devido ao regime de nortada que se vai verificar. Portanto o interior sentirá mais o "calor". Tudo isto devido ao que os principais modelos estão a apresentar neste momento: AA um pouco a sul mas a estender-se em crista até à P.I.. Daí o norte do país não aquecer muito. Já o Algarve... 

De qualquer das formas, e depois desta semana algo amena, tanto ECMWF como GFS começam a modelar a ISO 20 em cima de Portugal, com geopotenciais muito elevados. É certo que ainda falta muito tempo, mas como se costuma dizer "ela anda aí" (a dorsal africana) . Já a entrar pelo continente a partir de Domingo. Mas ainda falta 1 semana e 3 dias...

Enfim, vamos acompanhando mas parece-me que a segunda quinzena de Junho poderá ser quente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jun 2013 às 20:26)

Espectáculo


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2013 às 21:26)

O final do dia de hoje (próximas horas) ainda podem trazer alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas nas regiões do interior norte e centro.

A instabilidade deverá ser já menor para amanhã.


----------



## blade (8 Jun 2013 às 08:56)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*

Os mapas mostram que vai estar uma bola a norte a puxar o ar XD
E as temperaturas vão subir bem


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2013 às 10:35)

Sim, parece que vamos directos ao verão dentro de uns 6 dias. Temperaturas de uns bons 30ºC. O GFS atirar as linhas dos geopotenciais para as nuvens...


----------



## joocean (8 Jun 2013 às 12:13)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*

Pelo menos para a semana a previsão parece indicar uns bons dias de sol .


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2013 às 13:23)

Agreste disse:


> Sim, parece que vamos directos ao verão dentro de uns 6 dias. Temperaturas de uns bons 30ºC. O GFS atirar as linhas dos geopotenciais para as nuvens...



Uns bons 30 é favor é mas é uns bons quase 40ºC é bom que tire até lá algum calor e deve tirar mas também já não deve tirar grande coisa!!ainda falta uma semana é bastante tempo ainda!


----------



## blade (8 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

Eu avisei que a apartir de dia 12 isto iria aqueçer 
Vão estar uns 40 na parte sul da peninsula ibérica (:
Mas é só lá para dia 15


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2013 às 14:21)

blade disse:


> Eu avisei que a apartir de dia 12 isto iria aqueçer
> Vão estar uns 40 na parte sul da peninsula ibérica (:
> Mas é só lá para dia 15



Vamos com calma, logicamente não podemos escapar a um período quente mais extremo, acontece todos os anos 1 ou 2, logo a acontecer não é nada de "anormal", apenas ainda está longe na previsão.


----------



## Goku (8 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

Fogo, espero bem que não venha esse calor todo.
Não dá em nada ter que estudar para as frequências com tanto calor.
Conhecem algum livro onde esteja a explicar bem quais as funções das obras pesadas de engenharia costeira?
Obrigado.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2013 às 22:45)

blade disse:


> Eu avisei que a apartir de dia 12 isto iria aqueçer
> Vão estar uns 40 na parte sul da peninsula ibérica (:
> Mas é só lá para dia 15



Nenhum modelo prevê 40ºC nos próximos 10 dias. O ECMWF, que é de longe o modelo mais quente neste momento, anda a rondar os 35ºC no Alentejo no próximo sábado, os restantes estão abaixo desse valor. 

É certo que o tempo vai aquecer (dificilmente isso não aconteceria, estando com máximas abaixo dos 20ºC em meados de junho), mas apenas para valores normais para a época e perfeitamente suportáveis.

No litoral, muito dificilmente a temperatura alcançará os 30ºC, a Nortada não deverá dar tréguas nos dias com temperaturas mais elevadas a 850 hpa.

A média da temperatura a 850 hpa do ensemble do GFS nunca atinge os 20ºC nos próximo 15 dias no Alentejo:


----------



## Goku (9 Jun 2013 às 15:21)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*

Parece que as temperaturas elevadas que ontem estavam no site do IPMA para a próxima semana já desapareceram e deram lugar a valores "mais normais".


----------



## Cluster (9 Jun 2013 às 20:34)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*

Mesmo o dia mais quente que eles anunciam para Lisboa no final das previsões dá 28 de máxima e 14 de mínima, nem mesmo esse dia chega às normais de 25,7 de máxima e 16.6 de mínima ( a média entre a máxima e mínima é maior). Mas sim dentro do que temos tido vai estar mais normal


----------



## Microburst (10 Jun 2013 às 11:35)

Realmente bem se pode falar da variabilidade, ou instabilidade, também a afectar as previsões. Desde que cheguei aqui ao fórum que tenho vindo a aprender bastante (e o meu muito obrigado pela vertente didática e paciência em explicar que alguns têm), e por isso já não me espanta quando num dia o que era certo, no outro já não o é. 

E este preâmbulo diz respeito às previsões a 10 dias do IPMA que se, há dois ou três dias apontavam para o início da "fornalha", agora parecem indicar que de facto já a partir de amanhã irão estar uns dias mais agradáveis e condizentes com esta altura do ano para logo depois voltarem a descer as temperaturas. Aguardemos então pela nova revisão das previsões.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jun 2013 às 14:03)

As previsões do IPMA dão 5 dias relativamente quentes para Lisboa (sendo o mais quente 27), e depois temperaturas abaixo dos 20 outra vez.


----------



## pedrofreak (10 Jun 2013 às 14:26)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*

Esperemos todos pelo sol e calor ansiosamente


----------



## Goku (10 Jun 2013 às 16:42)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



Cluster disse:


> Mesmo o dia mais quente que eles anunciam para Lisboa no final das previsões dá 28 de máxima e 14 de mínima, nem mesmo esse dia chega às normais de 25,7 de máxima e 16.6 de mínima ( a média entre a máxima e mínima é maior). Mas sim dentro do que temos tido vai estar mais normal



Dia após dia as temperaturas da próxima semana previstas para Lisboa vão descendo (agora nem sequer chegam aos 20ºC)
Daqui a nada teremos valores negativos.


----------



## blade (10 Jun 2013 às 18:25)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



pedrofreak disse:


> Esperemos todos pelo sol e calor ansiosamente



Pelo andar da carruagem podes esperar sentado 

tens valores negativos na serra da estrela XD


----------



## jpalhais (10 Jun 2013 às 20:00)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



pedrofreak disse:


> Esperemos todos pelo sol e calor ansiosamente



fala por ti....


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2013 às 20:41)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



Goku disse:


> Dia após dia as temperaturas da próxima semana previstas para Lisboa vão descendo (agora nem sequer chegam aos 20ºC)
> Daqui a nada teremos valores negativos.



Onde vês isso? não acredito em máximas assim tão baixas nem com forte nortada! pelo menos perto dos 30 chegam no fim da semana na região de Lisboa e bem acima dos 30 em grande parte do pais...

Ps: Vi agora que falavas para a semana sendo assim esquece o que disse, mas também ainda nem chegou o calor desta semana e já se pensa no fresco da semana seguinte...mas se for para vir com trovoadas como mostra o modelos (GFS) que venha esse fresco


----------



## Goku (10 Jun 2013 às 21:30)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



miguel disse:


> Onde vês isso? não acredito em máximas assim tão baixas nem com forte nortada! pelo menos perto dos 30 chegam no fim da semana na região de Lisboa e bem acima dos 30 em grande parte do pais...
> 
> Ps: Vi agora que falavas para a semana sendo assim esquece o que disse, mas também ainda nem chegou o calor desta semana e já se pensa no fresco da semana seguinte...mas se for para vir com trovoadas como mostra o modelos (GFS) que venha esse fresco



O calor desta semana também não será assim tanto como se previa.
Segundo i site do IPMA a máxima para esta semana é de 26ºC na quarta e sábado.


----------



## blade (11 Jun 2013 às 08:36)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



Goku disse:


> O calor desta semana também não será assim tanto como se previa.
> Segundo i site do IPMA a máxima para esta semana é de 26ºC na quarta e sábado.



Claro, estamos em contenção. 

Cá para mim os gajos do norte arranjaram uma máquina de sugar o ar quente do sul =|


----------



## boneli (11 Jun 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.
Bem parece que os modelos insistem na  a partir da próxima semana pelo menos aqui pelo Norte. As temperaturas já não vão ser aquilo que os modelos mostravam á uns dias atrás. Bem vamos aguardando pelo verdadeiro calor mas também ainda temos muitos meses pela frente.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2013 às 18:48)

E é o caos total no ensemble, só existe concordância até dia 16, as temperaturas irão subir até ao fim de semana, de domingo para a frente é que existe algumas inconsistências, mas lá para quinta iremos já ter certezas certamente e se as temperaturas ainda não estão definidas para esse período muito menos está a chuva prevista por agora. Aguardemos.


----------



## blade (11 Jun 2013 às 19:58)

já nem se esperam 26ºc em lisboa agora é só 25 =D e depois arrefece logo não há potência para mais


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2013 às 20:33)

blade disse:


> já nem se esperam 26ºc em lisboa agora é só 25 =D e depois arrefece logo não há potência para mais



Duvido muito disso principalmente no Sábado com a iso 20 caso se confirme! Seja como for Lisboa não é o pais e grande parte do pais vai aquecer bastante até Domingo, principalmente o interior. Depois de Domingo voltamos ao tempo nojento


----------



## cardu (11 Jun 2013 às 20:53)

o verão mais fresco de sempre parece ser mesmo verdade.


----------



## David sf (11 Jun 2013 às 21:03)

miguel disse:


> Duvido muito disso principalmente no Sábado com a iso 20 caso se confirme! Seja como for Lisboa não é o pais e grande parte do pais vai aquecer bastante até Domingo, principalmente o interior. Depois de Domingo voltamos ao tempo nojento



Com a Nortada prevista, que deverá começar a soprar já amanhã, muito dificilmente a temperatura no Litoral Oeste se aproximará dos 30ºC. Em locais mais afastados da costa a conversa é outra, e as temperaturas subirão bem acima desse valor até ao fim de semana. Depois voltará a descer fortemente.



cardu disse:


> o verão mais fresco de sempre parece ser mesmo verdade.



Nenhum meio de comunicação sério nem nenhum site de meteorologia previu "um verão mais fresco de sempre". Esqueçam esse boato. Os últimos dias foram anormalmente frescos, mas a partir de amanhã volta o verão típico (principalmente na sua primeira metade), com tempo ameno no litoral e calor no interior. Os próximos 5 dias no Alentejo, por exemplo, estarão sempre acima da normal do mês de junho.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2013 às 21:32)

David sf disse:


> Com a Nortada prevista, que deverá começar a soprar já amanhã, muito dificilmente a temperatura no Litoral Oeste se aproximará dos 30ºC.



Totalmente de acordo, na minha zona (Alcabideche) as máximas nem devem ultrapassar os 24ºC, enfim para quem conhece a zona é algo de normal,infelizmente.


----------



## Cluster (11 Jun 2013 às 21:42)

Estive a ver as normais dos ultimos 30 anos para Lisboa, o ano mais frio foi o de 1993 com um desvio de -1 grau. Segundo as minhas contas até ao momento estamos 1,3 graus abaixo das normais para Lisboa, se não me enganei e o padrão se manter vai ser o ano mais frio das normais de 81-2010. Basta olhar para a temperatura da água que costuma estar pelo menos 2 graus acima por esta altura certo?


----------



## blade (12 Jun 2013 às 08:38)

Cluster disse:


> Estive a ver as normais dos ultimos 30 anos para Lisboa, o ano mais frio foi o de 1993 com um desvio de -1 grau. Segundo as minhas contas até ao momento estamos 1,3 graus abaixo das normais para Lisboa, se não me enganei e o padrão se manter vai ser o ano mais frio das normais de 81-2010. Basta olhar para a temperatura da água que costuma estar pelo menos 2 graus acima por esta altura certo?



Acho que foi 1984 foi à 29 anos também entra no últimos 30 anos =p
A começar mal depois é dificil de recuperar =( mas 2011 tinha começado com força logo em abril depois em julho não prestou =|
Se a próxima descida de temperaturas calhasse o centro mesmo no dia 21 podiamos ter das temperaturas mais baixas de sempre no verão em alguns locais =p


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2013 às 09:01)

Aqui vai aquecer bem


----------



## pedrofreak (12 Jun 2013 às 10:31)

É verdade,este ano,so vai estar bom tempo no sul,desde lisboa abaixo,no porto,o tempo tem estado uma lástima  as pessoas andam deprimidas,nao aguentam esta tempo,ate eu,tenho estado num estado caótico,nao aguento mais esta porra de tempo  ja vinha o calor e so,,para dar mais alegria ás pessoas,ja chega de dias negros,chuvosos e frios,isto so tráz tristeza e dor 
É o chamado: tempo suicida 
Vem sol,vem calor,pleasse!!!


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2013 às 10:51)

pedrofreak disse:


> É verdade,este ano,so vai estar bom tempo no sul,desde lisboa abaixo,no porto,o tempo tem estado uma lástima  as pessoas andam deprimidas,nao aguentam esta tempo,ate eu,tenho estado num estado caótico,nao aguento mais esta porra de tempo  ja vinha o calor e so,,para dar mais alegria ás pessoas,ja chega de dias negros,chuvosos e frios,isto so tráz tristeza e dor
> É o chamado: tempo suicida
> Vem sol,vem calor,pleasse!!!



Que choradeira, quem vê este tipo de posts até pensa que é só calor no Porto em Junho e que é um mês com 0 mm, parem de chorar que ainda não estamos no verão, este tempo cá no norte é mais do que normal


----------



## Goku (12 Jun 2013 às 11:41)

Para mim este tempo está fantastico.


----------



## boneli (12 Jun 2013 às 12:50)

É impressão minha ou os modelos andam um pouco á nora? Ora tiram ora metem chuva, ora dão temperaturas na casa dos 30 ora baixam para abaixo dos 20...de facto acho não é muito normal mas é meteorologia e meteorologia é mesmo isto, nada certo e sempre em constante alteração..pelo menos dá para animar o fórum e para a malta dar as suas previsões e opiniões! No ano passado por esta altura este fórum era uma pasmaceira porque era mais do mesmo ahahahah e o Junho ainda nem está a meio e as surpresas podem estar ai ao virar da esquina.

Saudações


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Jun 2013 às 16:33)

boneli disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos andam um pouco á nora...



Na verdade, quere-me cá parecer que já se foram embora de férias e deixaram aquilo no _mode_ automático


----------



## Cluster (12 Jun 2013 às 16:33)

blade disse:


> Acho que foi 1984 foi à 29 anos também entra no últimos 30 anos =p
> A começar mal depois é dificil de recuperar =( mas 2011 tinha começado com força logo em abril depois em julho não prestou =|
> Se a próxima descida de temperaturas calhasse o centro mesmo no dia 21 podiamos ter das temperaturas mais baixas de sempre no verão em alguns locais =p



As normas que estive a ler são para Lisboa, segundo o IPMA 89 teve um desvio de -0,7 graus para 89. No gráfico que apresentam o ano mais frio foi o de 1993 com desvio -1 grau. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/012/ selecionar Lisboa.


----------



## blade (12 Jun 2013 às 17:01)

Cluster disse:


> As normas que estive a ler são para Lisboa, segundo o IPMA 89 teve um desvio de -0,7 graus para 89. No gráfico que apresentam o ano mais frio foi o de 1993 com desvio -1 grau. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/012/ selecionar Lisboa.



Pensava que falavas no verão porque julho tem máximas de sempre mais baixas que agosto e junho :|


----------



## Cluster (12 Jun 2013 às 17:46)

Pois se calhar sai um pouco do tópico, estava a falar do facto das temperaturas médias até agora (o ano todo até agora) estarem abaixo das normas a cerca de 1,3 graus. Não estava especificamente a falar deste mês ainda. Apesar de tudo parece que se poderá manter o padrão, é muito cedo para dizer ainda


----------



## blade (13 Jun 2013 às 13:52)

já viram o que vai acontecer para a semana XD logo apartir de segunda?

Quer mesmo vir ter conosco


----------



## CptRena (13 Jun 2013 às 14:28)

blade disse:


> já viram o que vai acontecer para a semana XD logo apartir de segunda?
> 
> Quer mesmo vir ter conosco



Excelente! Umas trovoadinhas vinham mesmo a calhar. Este ano, aqui, ainda não houve nada decente.


----------



## Goku (13 Jun 2013 às 15:51)

Parece que a partir da próxima quarta-feira vem aí o calor.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2013 às 15:53)

Sim a descida da temperatura deve ser só segunda e terça-feira


----------



## blade (13 Jun 2013 às 18:31)

Goku disse:


> Parece que a partir da próxima quarta-feira vem aí o calor.



Olha que afinal já não vem  que o frio vai continuar para além de quarta vão ver  só lá para sexta as temperaturas sobem 

Bem a bomba parece que vai ficar entre dia 23 e 25


----------



## vitamos (13 Jun 2013 às 18:49)

blade disse:


> Bem a bomba parece que vai ficar entre dia 23 e 25



Mas qual bomba? Não se nota nenhuma definição clara em termos de modelos no longo prazo... 

O que parece certo é uma semana marcada por alguma instabilidade... a partir daí tudo muito indefinido.


----------



## Goku (13 Jun 2013 às 22:11)

vitamos disse:


> Mas qual bomba? Não se nota nenhuma definição clara em termos de modelos no longo prazo...
> 
> O que parece certo é uma semana marcada por alguma instabilidade... a partir daí tudo muito indefinido.




A partir do dia 26 pode fazer calor à vontade, pois é quando acabo as minhas frequências.


----------



## james (14 Jun 2013 às 11:34)

pedrofreak disse:


> É verdade,este ano,so vai estar bom tempo no sul,desde lisboa abaixo,no porto,o tempo tem estado uma lástima  as pessoas andam deprimidas,nao aguentam esta tempo,ate eu,tenho estado num estado caótico,nao aguento mais esta porra de tempo  ja vinha o calor e so,,para dar mais alegria ás pessoas,ja chega de dias negros,chuvosos e frios,isto so tráz tristeza e dor
> É o chamado: tempo suicida
> Vem sol,vem calor,pleasse!!!



Fala por ti ! ! !


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 13:45)

realmente os modelos estão bocado indefinidos, ontem para a minha zona mostrava uns 8mm e tal, com maior parte da precipitação na terça com capes de 400 e tais e lis de -2 e tal, agora nem 1mm tem e capes são todos 50 para baixo, desgraça, queria umas trovoadazitas 
é esperar a ver como vai ficar, porque ainda falta passar o fim de semana, vai mudar ainda, vamos ver para pior ou melhor


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 18:12)

agora já tem aquase 4mm e capes de aquase 300, é o que eu digo está muito incerto, acho que só no dia anterior vamos ter a certeza da quantidade


----------



## Goku (14 Jun 2013 às 23:37)

Parece que na segunda e terça vão cair algumas pingas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Jun 2013 às 02:51)

chuva segunda feira, e depois o resto da semana toda de nortada, mas daquela forte e persistente, xiça, nao ta facil.


----------



## frederico (15 Jun 2013 às 17:22)

1337 disse:


> Que choradeira, quem vê este tipo de posts até pensa que é só calor no Porto em Junho e que é um mês com 0 mm, parem de chorar que ainda não estamos no verão, este tempo cá no norte é mais do que normal



Em boa verdade as temperaturas têm estado bem abaixo do normal para a época, em especial as máximas. 












Viana do Castelo, TM para Junho

Máxima: 24.5ºC
Mínima: 13.9ºC

Porto (Junho)

Máxima: 23.5ºC
Mínima: 14.5ºC


Em suma o mês até agora tem sido muito fresco. Normal que aqui no Litoral Norte haja muita gente a queixar-se.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jun 2013 às 18:26)

Bem, parece que Amanha ao meio da tarde começa a chover no Norte e deve continuar até ao final do dia de segunda feira. Acredito que possa facilmente acumular mais de 10 mm's no Litoral Norte. Depois na Terça devemos ter Aguaceiros fracos principalmente no Interior e a partir daí temperaturas a subir até ao fim de semana. A partir do fim-de-semana, para não variar tudo muito indefinido


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jun 2013 às 08:22)

O calor está mesmo teimoso... A cada run dos modelos cortam nas temperaturas. Certo parece ser mais uma semana de nortada. Amanha o litoral Norte acumulará certamente mais de 10mms e na Terça feira haverá alguma instabilidade. Na quarta-feira também deveremos ter alguns aguaceiros fracos. Pergunto ao mais entendidos qual a probabilidade de neve na Serra da Estrela esta Segunda, Terça Feira, e caso aconteça se é o dia mais tardio que nevou na Serra.


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jun 2013 às 11:36)

frederico disse:


> Em boa verdade as temperaturas têm estado bem abaixo do normal para a época, em especial as máximas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frederico, estes valores que apresentas são do mês todo? ou só da ultima semana (como nos gráficos)?

Aqui por baixo se eu for buscar os gráficos só da ultima semana tenho algo bem abaixo do normal mas se considerar todo o mês de junho... tenho 2 dias acima dos 30ºC. 

Para fingir que não estou em off topic refiro que o ECM mostra uma possível alteração a longo prazo. Pode não ser uma onda de calor (indesejada pelos milhares de estudantes que têm é de estudar para exames). Ok. Reconheço, numa situação destas , nesta instabilidade, acreditar a modelos a mais de 96h é pouco são.


----------



## blade (16 Jun 2013 às 13:48)

c.bernardino disse:


> Para fingir que não estou em off topic refiro que o ECM mostra uma possível alteração a longo prazo. Pode não ser uma onda de calor (indesejada pelos milhares de estudantes que têm é de estudar para exames). Ok. Reconheço, numa situação destas , nesta instabilidade, acreditar a modelos a mais de 96h é pouco são.



Eu vou ter exames não gosto é do frio para estudar queres tu dizer!
Ya e como eu disse a uns 4 dias vem ai uma bomba entre 23 e 25 de junho XD
35ºc para lisboa, mas as maiores previsões é setubal com 37 (= o que falta é cumprir-se


----------



## frederico (16 Jun 2013 às 15:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> Frederico, estes valores que apresentas são do mês todo? ou só da ultima semana (como nos gráficos)?
> 
> Aqui por baixo se eu for buscar os gráficos só da ultima semana tenho algo bem abaixo do normal mas se considerar todo o mês de junho... tenho 2 dias acima dos 30ºC.
> 
> Para fingir que não estou em off topic refiro que o ECM mostra uma possível alteração a longo prazo. Pode não ser uma onda de calor (indesejada pelos milhares de estudantes que têm é de estudar para exames). Ok. Reconheço, numa situação destas , nesta instabilidade, acreditar a modelos a mais de 96h é pouco são.




São os valores médios para todo o mês.


----------



## Goku (16 Jun 2013 às 20:20)

Parece que a partir de Sábado o calor vem forte e feio, ou talvez não. 

Off-topic: O Ano Hidrológico começa a 1 de Setembro ou 1 de Outubro?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Jun 2013 às 23:47)

*Re: Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2013*



Goku disse:


> Parece que a partir de Sábado o calor vem forte e feio, ou talvez não.
> 
> Off-topic: O Ano Hidrológico começa a 1 de Setembro ou 1 de Outubro?



Começa e Outubro


----------



## pedrofreak (16 Jun 2013 às 23:52)

blade disse:


> Eu vou ter exames não gosto é do frio para estudar queres tu dizer!
> Ya e como eu disse a uns 4 dias vem ai uma bomba entre 23 e 25 de junho XD
> 35ºc para lisboa, mas as maiores previsões é setubal com 37 (= o que falta é cumprir-se


Pois,depois destes poucos dias de calor,vem novamente uma descida acentuada da temperatura xD


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 18.junho.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde. Aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e de frequência a partir do
início da tarde. *Possibilidade de ocorrência de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela durante a noite.*


----------



## blade (17 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Previsão para 3ª feira, 18.junho.2013
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Fogo queda de neve  isso é inconstuticional! D:
Mas durante o inverno nunca esteve calor! 

Depois se vierem temperaturas elevadas quem falar de aquecimento global leva uma cabeçada  porque este ano já houve frio que chegue


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jun 2013 às 14:13)

blade disse:


> Mas durante o inverno nunca esteve calor!


Não me lembro de um inverno tão quente como este que passou... Aqui por Castelo Branco o normal é as temperaturas chegarem quase aos 2 negativos, este ano nem a 1 negativo chegou  .



blade disse:


> Depois se vierem temperaturas elevadas quem falar de aquecimento global leva uma cabeçada  porque este ano já houve frio que chegue



O aquecimento global é isso mesmo, temperaturas mais frescas em sitios onde esta é normalmente mais elevada, e temperaturas mais quentes onde estas são normalmente mais frias.


----------



## martinus (17 Jun 2013 às 14:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Não me lembro de um inverno tão quente como este que passou... Aqui por Castelo Branco o normal é as temperaturas chegarem quase aos 2 negativos, este ano nem a 1 negativo chegou  .
> 
> O aquecimento global é isso mesmo, temperaturas mais frescas em sitios onde esta é normalmente mais elevada, e temperaturas mais quentes onde estas são normalmente mais frias.



Se é assim, então o "aquecimento global" seria uma tendência para as médias, e seria mais do género "isso nem me aquece nem me arrefece".

Toda a Europa Ocidental está em anomalia negativa de temperatura nos últimos 3 meses:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_90temp.shtml

O Inverno foi chuvoso, de regime Atlântico, por isso menos generoso nos frios continentais.

Eu não me admiraria muito se o Verão se viesse a verificar relativamente fresco, afinal deveríamos estar agora numa fase de máximo cíclico da intensidade solar e o sol parece que anda bastante calmo:

http://www.solarham.net/

http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2013 às 15:55)

*OFF TOPIC*



Albifriorento disse:


> Não me lembro de um inverno tão quente como este que passou... Aqui por Castelo Branco o normal é as temperaturas chegarem quase aos 2 negativos, este ano nem a 1 negativo chegou  .



Ok, mas por aqui (Alentejo Central) Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março foram mais frios do que a média dos últimos dez anos... Portanto, o que aconteceu por Castelo Branco não representa todo o território.

Fim do *OFF TOPIC*


----------



## blade (17 Jun 2013 às 18:22)

Elah!

Vem ai umas temperaturas mesmo gostosas :9 e permanentes parece 
Alguém confirma?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2013 às 18:42)

da maneira que os modelos estao nao da para confirmar nada...ou é 8 ou 80...tanta inconsistencia  até nos deixa doentes...neste momento so vejo a previsão para os proximos 3 dias e mesmo assim....

espero sinceramente que esteja calor para termos um s.joao em grande para a semana!


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2013 às 18:58)

Boas tardes 

Para amanhã PT continental será afectado por uma cut-off que se desloca sobre a meseta norte da PI.

Nos níveis baixos o AA aproxima-se de W, e há uma complexa região de baixas pressões sobre Espanha.
A acção conjunta destes dois sistemas forçará sobre o território um fluxo de NW com entrada de ar Atlantico/Subtropical modificado ( 8g/Kg de mix).

Durante a tarde o aquecimento diurno deverá inestabilizar este ar mais húmido nos níveis baixos, com CAPE a atingir valores localmente próximos a 500J/Kg, que em conjunto com o TT index próximo a 50 e LI -1/-2 (em especial no interior norte e centro) serão suficientes para gerar instabilidade moderada tendo em conta o frio anormal em altura e a tropopausa baixa ( apenas 9-10km).

 Na periferia da cut-off um forte ramal do jet afecta em especial uma faixa entre o litoral NW, para SE pela Extremadura e Alentejo.
Este ramal do jet vai exercer shear forte ( até 60kts de DLS) amanhã pela tarde sob uma faixa do interior norte e centro onde encontramos não só bastante instabilidade nos níveis baixos como forçamento orográfico.

Apesar do padrão de ventos em altura sugerir alguma subsidência, os modelos sugerem que a instabilidade + orografia serão suficientes para inicializar algumas células, que dado o shear forte e o frio em altura , poderão ser capazes de uma situação isolada de granizo/rajadas fortes.
Por este motivo parecem haver condições marginais para o nível laranja ( risco baixo a moderado de uma situação severa).

No restante território, durante a madrugada uma linha de convergência varrerá o litoral, deixando alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros.
Pelo interior nordeste, fraco shear devido á proximidade do centro da cut off deverá limitar a actividade a alguma célula pulsante, que dado o frio em altura poderá descarregar algum granizo.









Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas até 80km.h


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2013 às 19:34)

martinus disse:


> ...
> 
> *Toda a Europa Ocidental está em anomalia negativa de temperatura nos últimos 3 meses*:
> 
> ...



Gostei particularmente desta tua frase que coloquei em negrito.

Então, eu digo-te onde está a anomalia negativa em Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Jerez de la Frontera e muito mais locais que têem temperaturas com anomalias positivas na Europa Ocidental, só se a Europa Ocidental for a região Norte, e Lisboa para baixo ser África. Lisboa teve anomalia positiva de +0.71ºC; Faro com +0.52ºC; Beja com +0.23ºC.

Quando afirmamos que toda a Europa Ocidental está com temperaturas com anomalia negativa quer dizer que é toda e não com excepções.

A previsão mensal do IPMA não é muito animadora para quem gosta de calor mais para o extremo, porque as temperaturas prometem continuar abaixo da média nas próximas semanas.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jun 2013 às 20:02)

blade disse:


> Fogo queda de neve  isso é inconstuticional! D:
> Mas durante o inverno nunca esteve calor!
> 
> Depois se vierem temperaturas elevadas quem falar de aquecimento global leva uma cabeçada  porque este ano já houve frio que chegue



Não é comum...

Mas não é nada de especial. Já aconteceu antes e irá acontecer na mesma no futuro.


----------



## martinus (17 Jun 2013 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão mensal do IPMA não é muito animadora para quem gosta de calor mais para o extremo, porque as temperaturas prometem continuar abaixo da média nas próximas semanas.



Sendo assim as previsões, então é capaz de entrar em anomalia negativa não apenas toda a Europa Ocidental no seu conjunto mas também, e como se diz em americano - "every inch of land" - incluindo a Ponta de Sagres, a Amareleja, Barrancos, etc., etc.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jun 2013 às 20:36)

Um verão um pouco abaixo das temperaturas médias e com um pouco de precipitação suplementar não faz mal a ninguém.

Bem pelo contrário.


----------



## Cluster (17 Jun 2013 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gostei particularmente desta tua frase que coloquei em negrito.
> 
> Então, eu digo-te onde está a anomalia negativa em Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Jerez de la Frontera e muito mais locais que têem temperaturas com anomalias positivas na Europa Ocidental, só se a Europa Ocidental for a região Norte, e Lisboa para baixo ser África. Lisboa teve anomalia positiva de +0.71ºC; Faro com +0.52ºC; Beja com +0.23ºC.
> 
> ...



Em Lisboa já foram apresentados aqui dados sobre os últimos meses, e com a excepção de Janeiro os outros todos tiveram desvios negativos (comparativamente às normas de 81-10). O balanço anual sem contar com Junho vai em cerca de -1,3 graus segundo as minhas contas em relação à estação oficial. Este valor foi baseado em valores mensais de temperaturas sem casas decimais (não tive acesso a mais precisão). Portanto tanto pode ser um valor mais alto ou mais baixo mas definitivamente temperaturas abaixo da norma.

Peço desculpa pelo offtopic.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jun 2013 às 23:38)

Cluster disse:


> Em Lisboa já foram apresentados aqui dados sobre os últimos meses, e com a excepção de Janeiro os outros todos tiveram desvios negativos (comparativamente às normas de 81-10). O balanço anual sem contar com Junho vai em cerca de -1,3 graus segundo as minhas contas em relação à estação oficial. Este valor foi baseado em valores mensais de temperaturas sem casas decimais (não tive acesso a mais precisão). Portanto tanto pode ser um valor mais alto ou mais baixo mas definitivamente temperaturas abaixo da norma.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo offtopic.



Já foi por demais evidente que existe uma grande discrepância de valores quando se fala de temperatura minima, média ou máxima, e está aqui sendo feita uma enorme salganhada no que toca a esse assunto.
Recomendo usarem os dados do IPMA antes de escreverem aqui, pois para desinformação de meteorologia, já basta a comunicação social portuguesa.


----------



## Cluster (18 Jun 2013 às 01:09)

Tive acesso aos dados dos boletins climatológicos do IPMA para este ano. As normas para a mesma estação foram retiradas do IPMA. Apresento aqui o resultado (para quem estiver interessado) e sugiro forcarmo-nos no mês de Junho.

Por falar em Junho reparei que as novas previsões do IPMA apontam o calor para mais tarde do que se previa anteriormente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jun 2013 às 09:58)

Cluster disse:


> Tive acesso aos dados dos boletins climatológicos do IPMA para este ano. As normas para a mesma estação foram retiradas do IPMA. Apresento aqui o resultado (para quem estiver interessado) e sugiro forcarmo-nos no mês de Junho.
> 
> Por falar em Junho reparei que as novas previsões do IPMA apontam o calor para mais tarde do que se previa anteriormente.



A temperatura média calculada desse modo pode dar resultados bastante diferentes da realidade. A temperatura média diária tem de ser calculada como a média da temperatura medida ao longo de todo o dia. Um passo de tempo de 10 em 10 minutos já deve ser razoável, isto é, fazes uma média entre as 6x24 medidas ao longo do dia.

Dando só um exemplo para compreender, em que dou as temperaturas médias horárias ao longo do dia (em vez de 10 em 10 min para ser mais simples):

0h: 3ºC 
1h: 3ºC
2h: 2ºC
3h: 2ºC
4h: 1ºC
5h: 1ºC
6h: 0ºC
7h: 0ºC
8h: 1ºC
9h: 5ºC
10h: 11ºC
11h: 16ºC
12h: 19ºC
13h: 18ºC
14h: 16ºC
15h: 15ºC
16h: 13ºC
17h: 11ºC
18h: 10ºC
19h: 8ºC
20h: 6ºC
21h: 5ºC
22h: 4ºC
23h: 2ºC
24h: 0ºC

Correctamente, somas todas as temperaturas e divides por 24 horas, que dá Tmed=7,1ºC 

Como fizeste, só a média entre a máxima e a mínima, fica Tmed=9,5ºC

Portanto, 2,4ºC de diferença.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jun 2013 às 10:05)

Parece que finalmente vem calor a sério 
O GFS aponta para 39ºC na próxima segunda, vamos ver...


----------



## blade (18 Jun 2013 às 12:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Parece que finalmente vem calor a sério
> O GFS aponta para 39ºC na próxima segunda, vamos ver...



Grande novidade é o que tenho andado a dizer a semana toda XD
A única diferença é que não começa dia 23 mas lá para 25 mas como isto tem andado esses 39 transformam-se em 29 =|


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2013 às 12:25)

Ainda estamos a mais de 150h, acho que falar de valores certos não vale de nada, porque a cada run que sai isso muda, talvez seja mais correcto falar em intervalo de valores... Quantas vezes se previam 35ºC e acabaram por ser 23ºC? Talvez lá para sexta tenhamos já algumas certezas.

É certo que vamos entrar num período anticiclónico e que as temperaturas vão aumentar, mas ainda não sabemos até que valores. _Tudo_ pode mudar.


----------



## Cluster (18 Jun 2013 às 16:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A temperatura média calculada desse modo pode dar resultados bastante diferentes da realidade. A temperatura média diária tem de ser calculada como a média da temperatura medida ao longo de todo o dia. Um passo de tempo de 10 em 10 minutos já deve ser razoável, isto é, fazes uma média entre as 6x24 medidas ao longo do dia.
> 
> Dando só um exemplo para compreender, em que dou as temperaturas médias horárias ao longo do dia (em vez de 10 em 10 min para ser mais simples):
> 
> ...



Eu percebo o que queres dizer e concordo contigo mas é a média que o IPMA (e muitos outros) usa nas suas normais e por isso é a única maneira de se comparar directamente


----------



## rozzo (18 Jun 2013 às 17:02)

*Tenham lá um pouco de cuidado para não fugir ao tópico e entrar em conversas tipo chat sff...*

Senão a organização do tópico vai à vida e é uma chatice para encontrar posts realmente de modelos e previsão.

Obrigado.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jun 2013 às 11:58)

Bons dias .

Bom, neste momento já ninguém no continente lhe escapará, a partir de Sábado. Ao AA . E ao que parece, desta vez virá para ficar, isto se atendermos aos principais modelos, principalmente ECMWF e respetivo ensemble. Geopotenciais a 500hPa sempre bem elevados, corrente de N/NE devido ao posicionamento do AA mais a norte e a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I.. Do que se pode ver neste momento no ECMWF, o AA irá ficar "estacionado" algures a norte dos Açores, um pouco mais para leste, com uma pressão ao centro a rondar os 1035hPa, e a estender a sua influência sobre Portugal continental.

Serão de esperar tendencialmente dias soalheiros e secos. As temperaturas, essas irão também naturalmente subir, inclusivamente no litoral oeste (apesar de alguma nortada que se fará sentir, principalmente da parte da tarde e durante o fim de semana ainda). A próxima semana poderá ser uma semana pouco ventosa (finalmente). A água do mar agradece (anda bastante fresquinha...) 

Certo é que este tempo fresco e instável irá ficar para trás e as temperaturas tenderão a voltar para os seus valores normais para a época, principalmente a partir de Sábado.

Seja com for, ainda faltam algumas horas portanto é ir acompanhando os modelos .


----------



## blade (19 Jun 2013 às 12:39)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Bom, neste momento já ninguém no continente lhe escapará, a partir de Sábado. Ao AA . E ao que parece, desta vez virá para ficar, isto se atendermos aos principais modelos, principalmente ECMWF e respetivo ensemble. Geopotenciais a 500hPa sempre bem elevados, corrente de N/NE devido ao posicionamento do AA mais a norte e a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I.. Do que se pode ver neste momento no ECMWF, o AA irá ficar "estacionado" algures a norte dos Açores, um pouco mais para leste, com uma pressão ao centro a rondar os 1035hPa, e a estender a sua influência sobre Portugal continental.
> 
> ...



Disses-te o obvio 

Mas não deixa de ser bom ler + uma vez


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2013 às 13:39)

blade disse:


> Disses-te o obvio
> 
> Mas não deixa de ser bom ler + uma vez



Já começa a ser um erro comum mas nunca é demais relembrar: DISSESTE (e não disses-te).

De facto os ensembles parecem indicar uns dias com a temperatura acima da média. A entrada do Verão em força como habitual por esta altura. À partida e pelo evoluir dos modelos, situação para ser ainda relativamente duradoura. A ver vamos.


----------



## Goku (19 Jun 2013 às 21:38)

blade disse:


> Disses-te o obvio
> 
> Mas não deixa de ser bom ler + uma vez



Não se venh e depois queixarem que está calor a mais.


----------



## Cluster (20 Jun 2013 às 00:05)

Com todo o respeito por todos os que sofrem de calor (eu sofro um pouco às vezes), mas acho que um pouco de calor vai animar mais pessoas que as que ficam desanimadas: ).


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2013 às 00:36)

Os modelos colocam uma situação de calor bastante intenso, salvo no litoral oeste, onde as brisas ( fracas a moderadas) de NW deverão impedir que as temperaturas superem os 28-32ºC.
Já no interior e Algarve ( nomeadamente barrocal) as temperaturas deverão atingir ou superar os 33-35ºC.

Para o fim da próxima semana, uma perturbação no jet subtropical vinda de SW em conjunto com uma ondulação num ramal sul do jet polar que descerá sobre França poderão criar uma faixa de instabilidade que se extenderia entre o interior de PT continental e o NE de Espanha, mas ainda estamos numa fase em que tudo poderá mudar.

Quanto á situação de ontem, eraa suposto ter ocorrido alguma actividade convectiva, nomeadamente no interior norte e centro, mas essa situação não se verificou.
Estive a ver algumas cartas, e o que terá sucedido foi que a cut-off acabou por se deslocar mais para leste que o suposto, colocando mais instabilidade no centro de Espanha, e na região entre os Pirinéus e o Sistema Ibérico.
Tal pode ter-se devido á intensificação superior ao previsto de um núcleo de baixas pressões que evoluiu graças á actividade convectiva intensa "puxando" a cut off para leste o suficiente para que em PT continental houvesse uma maior influencia de uma área subsidente associada ao jet que circunda a cut off nos níveis altos.

Estas situações de cut-off são usualmente de difícil previsão, ainda para mais á escala e exatidão que são necessárias para analisar as situações convectivas....neste caso nós ficámos á margem de ter tido alguma actividade....já em Espanha as coisas foram piores que o previsto, e ocorreram cheias graves em alguns pontos que receberam até 150mm de precipitação em 12-24h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2013 às 09:02)




----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2013 às 09:47)

*Verão já começou*


> O Verão chegou hoje às 06h04 (hora de Lisboa) e, com ele, o calor, mas também o vento intenso, que se vão prolongar em Portugal Continental até pelo menos 29 de Junho, prevê a meteorologia.
> 
> Hoje, no Hemisfério Norte, é o dia mais longo do ano, em que a sombra dos objectos atinge o seu valor mínimo ao meio dia solar (às 13h35 em Lisboa).
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2013 às 17:05)

40ºC em Beja para Segunda-Feira.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Jun 2013 às 05:54)

Como é que vai estar a nortada no litoral norte nestes dias?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2013 às 12:34)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Como é que vai estar a nortada no litoral norte nestes dias?



Forte.


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Forte.



Eu diria que não será assim tão forte, até acho que será inexistente. O vento previsto no litoral Norte será de leste e raramente virará para norte. Nortada só no litoral mais a sul, e não será todos os dias.

As temperaturas estarão muito elevadas em todo o país, durante cerca de uma semana.


----------



## blade (23 Jun 2013 às 13:45)

kk 

Fiquei a pensar vai estar o tempo que tem estado nos ultimos 2-3anos nesta altura do ano 20-30junho 

O mau é que não será para recordes pelo menos está longe 
Mas a duração parece ser bastante longa mais longa do que o normal, será que dá para recordes de temperatura acima de 30ºc durante o maior periodo de tempo?


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2013 às 15:49)

Semana quente em perspectiva e o vento de leste como acelerante... Níveis de humidade a baixar e o risco de incêndio a disparar.


----------



## blade (23 Jun 2013 às 18:21)

Agreste disse:


> Semana quente em perspectiva e o vento de leste como acelerante... Níveis de humidade a baixar e o risco de incêndio a disparar.



Porque falaste já há 1 

Secalhar até vai haver recordes mas não vai ser em junho
O inicio de julho parece ser lindo até fiquei 
Assim até dágosto ver as previsões


----------



## LuisFilipe (23 Jun 2013 às 20:10)

eu sei que ainda falta muito e ate la tudo muda, mas o que indicam os modelos para a primeira semana de julho? duvido que continue este calor intenso, porque normalmente estas vagas de calor duram 1 semana e depois volta tudo ao normal.


----------



## blade (24 Jun 2013 às 08:42)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta muito e ate la tudo muda, mas o que indicam os modelos para a primeira semana de julho? duvido que continue este calor intenso, porque normalmente estas vagas de calor duram 1 semana e depois volta tudo ao normal.



Exato, o que acontece também é que os cálculos devem ser feitos por máquinas e já que estam altos esta semana também calculam que continue em alta para a semana seguinte para estar de acordo com o clima é que muitos sites quando se passa de 1 semana são uma porcaria 
Ok todos


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jun 2013 às 11:04)

Bons dias. 

Bom, não há muito a referir em relação aos próximos dias: AA estacionadíssimo a NW da P.I., na posição de "bloqueio", a injetar uma corrente do quadrante leste significativa a duradoura no continente. O litoral oeste será quem irá sentir mais o aumento significativo da temperatura e HR baixíssima, com talvez um pequeno alívio lá para 4ª e 5ª feira, já que a partir de 6ª parece que volta a intensificar-se o vento do quadrante leste.

Face ao que os modelos apresentam, não tenho grandes dúvidas que iremos ter a primeira vaga de calor do ano. O calor parece que só irá abrandar a meados da outra semana, com o AA a afastar-se mais para oeste e com a consequente nortada a voltar a entrar, especialmente no litoral oeste.

Vamos ver até que ponto as previsões sazonais irão acertar (que apontam para um Verão na média ou um pouco abaixo da média, em especial no litoral oeste) . Será um Verão de extremos (ora muito calor, ora mais fresco)?


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jun 2013 às 14:57)

Está uma nortada horrível na Ericeira (tal como no fds passado aliás). Só de olhar para a webcam do Oceanlook fico com vontade de continuar a trabalhar sem parar até a nortada desaparecer!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 03:30)

Boa noite

O tempo quente deverá permanecer até ao fim de semana.

A partir do início da próxima semana (entre dias 2 a 4), de acordo com os modelos ECM e GFS, o AA deverá deslocar-se um pouco para Oeste, o que deverá levar ao restabelecimento da nortada (regime de N\NO) no litoral Oeste e, com isso, as temperaturas deverão baixar um pouco em PT continental (excepção do Algarve) sendo menos notória a baixa no interior.

Nada de anormal para já, sendo certo que com a manutenção dos ventos de leste, as regiões do litoral terão temperaturas bastante altas, sendo de assinalar a possibilidade de termos noites com mínimas tropicais (acima de 20ºC).

Para a agricultura será uma semana bem-vinda, principalmente para as vinhas do noroeste - a uva começa finalmente a abrir e este sol é benéfico


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 09:44)

Eu sempre que olho para os modelos vejo mais do mesmo calor tórrido a perder de vista no tempo, os primeiros dias de Julho até os vejo mais quentes que esta semana!! alguém do IPMA vai ter de morder a língua por ter dito na tv que iríamos voltar a ter tempo fresco como da outra semana (iso 8 ou menos) a partir do dia 1 quando nessa altura eu que não sou meteorologista não via nada disso! Siga o calor e o que me vou rindo com isto pelo que se andou a falar a poucos dias, apesar de eu não gostar de tempo tão quente...


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2013 às 13:07)

miguel disse:


> Eu sempre que olho para os modelos vejo mais do mesmo calor tórrido a perder de vista no tempo, os primeiros dias de Julho até os vejo mais quentes que esta semana!! alguém do IPMA vai ter de morder a língua por ter dito na tv que iríamos voltar a ter tempo fresco como da outra semana (iso 8 ou menos) a partir do dia 1 quando nessa altura eu que não sou meteorologista não via nada disso! Siga o calor e o que me vou rindo com isto pelo que se andou a falar a poucos dias, apesar de eu não gostar de tempo tão quente...



indeed, mas lá para dia 2-4 vai haver dias de nortada por isso baixa um pouco, mas dia 5+ a casa vai abaixo, ando muito desiludido com as máximas de julho dos últimos anos vamos ver se é desta que levamos um recorde para casa 

E vai ficar com o titulo de verão +enganador de todos os tempos


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2013 às 13:17)

Miguel, o IPMA enterrou-se todo, disse publicamente que viria tempo mais fresco, foi atras da historia do Verão frio ( quando nenhum modelo coloca frio significativo, e até há alguns que metem temperaturas acima da média)...


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2013 às 13:26)

Pois eu quando olho para os modelos vejo claríssima descida de temperatura no *litoral* do país a partir do início de julho, com o regresso da Nortada, que substituiria a corrente de leste que tem marcado, e continuará a marcar esta semana. Sendo certo que as temperaturas a 850 hpa não sofrerão um grande tombo, provavelmente até se manterão, a alteração da direcção predominante do vento, fará a temperatura descer para valores normais para a época (máximas a rondar os 25/30ºC e mínimas a rondar os 15/20ºC).

Até na média do ensemble (tanto do GFS como do ECMWF) já se intui o fluxo de Norte, a uma semana de distância:


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2013 às 14:26)

sim sim

Mas apartir de dia5 volta a estar como está e vai terminar o trabalho


----------



## Lightning (25 Jun 2013 às 14:33)

Uma coisa que tenho vindo a reparar é o seguinte:

No segundo painel do GFS, que como sabemos (e se não sabemos ficamos a saber ) não tem qualquer fiabilidade e apresenta apenas tendências do (e e e mesmo assim... ... ...), este painel há 4 dias consecutivos que mostra muito muito calor (ISO 26-28) dentro da Península Ibérica. 

Acredito que, caso *SE* realizasse este cenário, iríamos ter ainda mais calor do que já temos agora. 

Mas como a distância temporal é imensa, resta esperar para ver como as coisas se vão desenrolar.


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2013 às 14:49)

Lightning disse:


> Uma coisa que tenho vindo a reparar é o seguinte:
> 
> No segundo painel do GFS, que como sabemos (e se não sabemos ficamos a saber ) não tem qualquer fiabilidade e apresenta apenas tendências do (e e e mesmo assim... ... ...), este painel há 4 dias consecutivos que mostra muito muito calor (ISO 26-28) dentro da Península Ibérica.
> 
> Acredito que, caso *SE* realizasse este cenário, iríamos ter ainda mais calor do que já temos agora.



Seria o melhor verão de sempre já estava a ficar desiludido com as pesoas a dizer que não havia verão agora tão a levar com uma martelada


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2013 às 14:56)

Seriam sempre dias abrasadores mas mais no interior porque no litoral a nortada e o noroeste cortariam as temperaturas. Com vento de leste é que as temperaturas disparam e ficamos numa situação muito complicada para os incêndios como estamos agora, com uma persistência de ventos de leste.

Também não era de estranhar a entrada de muita poeira do deserto, como também é habitual.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jun 2013 às 15:14)

Agreste disse:


> mas mais no interior porque no litoral a nortada e o noroeste cortariam as temperaturas.



Nem por isso. Seriam dias abrasadores até no litoral. Vê a carta do vento a 10 metros (ambas são para o mesmo período de previsão):












E a carta anterior (vento a 10 metros para a tarde de Sábado) também apresenta vento fraco ou mesmo nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 20:04)

Dias abrasadores pelo menos até ao início de Julho parecem estar garantidos. Veremos..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

Para já os modelos vão-nos presenteando com mais e mais calor, embora no litoral o vento possa amenizar o mesmo.
Não seria de estranhar que tivéssemos a formação de uma *baixa térmica* na próxima semana e, com isso, ter regimes de nortada pela tarde um pouco mais marcados do que atualmente.

Estas baixas térmicas por vezes tem pouca expressão nos modelos meteorológicos, e por isso difíceis de descortinar no médio\longo prazo.

Resta dizer: *viva o verão!*


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2013 às 00:10)

Suspeito é que venha também ai uma boa carga de pó do deserto...


----------



## blade (26 Jun 2013 às 08:25)

O tempo acima da média vai continuar pelo menos nas próximas 100 horas

Agora existe uma divergência entre os gráficos do ecmwf e o gfs entre as 144 e 168 horas  o gfs mostra nortada o ecmwf mostra uma cena que nem sei bem explicar  mas é de grande aumento da temperatura ainda mais do que se tem registado nestes dias sobretudo a norte, pode ser que venha mais para sul


----------



## Goku (26 Jun 2013 às 17:29)

Estavam todos com medo que este ano não houvesse verão, agora aguentem-se..


----------



## blade (26 Jun 2013 às 17:56)

Goku disse:


> Estavam todos com medo que este ano não houvesse verão, agora aguentem-se..



Já está a arrefecer


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jun 2013 às 18:26)

Goku disse:


> Estavam todos com medo que este ano não houvesse verão, agora aguentem-se..



É verdade Caro Goku, alguns com medo do verão inexistente, os mesmos já a queixarem-se das altas temperaturas por cá!!!

Emfim nada de novo, quando vem chuva é porque vem chuva, quando vem calor é porque vem calor!!!! as pessoas desta zona não sabem mesmo o que querem !!!!

Sem mais comentários.

Cmps.


----------



## Goku (26 Jun 2013 às 18:36)

blade disse:


> Já está a arrefecer



Mete um cobertor por cima para não sentires tanto frio. 

Desculpem o off-topic, mas alguém daqui percebe de hidrogramas unitários?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2013 às 20:13)

O ECMWF cada vez mete mais !


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

Creio que apenas amanhã teremos uma pequena descida e continuo a achar que a proxima semana com a ISO 24 no interior segundo o ECM teremos temperaturas mais altas do que aquilo que mostra as previsões automáticas do IPMA, de certeza !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Jun 2013 às 00:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Creio que apenas amanhã teremos uma pequena descida e continuo a achar que a proxima semana com a ISO 24 no interior segundo o ECM teremos temperaturas mais altas do que aquilo que mostra as previsões automáticas do IPMA, de certeza !



Boa noite Caro Aurélio,

Também concordo, acho que com essa ISO no Interior as Temperaturas possam ser superiores as que figuram nas previsões automáticas do IPMA!!!

Acho que vai ser uma verdadeira torradeira na zona do costume!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Porque a curto prazo o vislumbre é de calor e mais calor - deveremos entrar em onda de calor rapidamente, há perspectiva de aparecerem os 1ºs indícios de conveção.
Para já o GFS ainda está sozinho e o horizonte distante (192h) - dia 5 de julho.
Mas porque por vezes é bom quebrar a rotina (calor seco) olhemos para esta imagem:






Haja esperança de termos alguma animação...


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 08:33)

que tipo de animação?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Jun 2013 às 09:13)

blade disse:


> que tipo de animação?



Convecção!


----------



## Goku (27 Jun 2013 às 10:39)

blade disse:


> que tipo de animação?



Posso estar errado no que vou dizer, mas como uma baixa pressão está em cima de nós, poderemos ter trovoadas e chuva que poderá ser de granizo.


----------



## rozzo (27 Jun 2013 às 11:46)

Vamos ter calma, para já, e apesar de a baixa de origem térmica se começar a notar já, como se vê no satélite pelas trovoadas que se vão formando no interior de Espanha, a verdade é que temos uma situação de ar extremamente seco, portanto a convecção que possa haver é escassa, e de base alta, nada de eventos severos nem generalizados.
Vamos ver para a semana como se desenrola, há um pouco de dispersão nos modelos, entre cenário mais a tender para o "pântano barométrico", e outros de fluxo de Este mais marcado. Não dá para ter muita confiança para já numa previsão de convecção mais generalizada, nem perto...

Quase certo é que até Domingo teremos "forno", e que algures entre 2ª e 4ª teremos um aliviar significativo (pelo menos em algumas regiões do litoral), devido a um ligeiro cavado e enfraquecimento do anticiclone a Norte de nós, permitindo um pouco mais de Nortada. E também possibilitando chance de algumas trovoadas no interior da península.







Depois disso ainda está indefinido, com tendência para voltar o calor em força, mas com a tal incógnita da instabilidade e de uma possível _cut off_. Mas isso é já no "infinito modelístico"...


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 16:21)

rozzo disse:


> Depois disso ainda está indefinido, com tendência para voltar o calor em força, mas com a tal incógnita da instabilidade e de uma possível _cut off_. Mas isso é já no "infinito modelístico"...



Boas noticias então, deve ser lá para dia 5 e 6 que retorna?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jun 2013 às 16:55)

Porque é o vento de leste vai fazer subir a temperatura do Litoral ocidental e não do interior do país?
Esse vento só vai soprar no Litoral ocidental?


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque é o vento de leste vai fazer subir a temperatura do Litoral ocidental e não do interior do país?
> Esse vento só vai soprar no Litoral ocidental?



Muito simples, quanto maior for o trajecto sobre a terra, mais o ar aquece ( falando no Verão) e perde humidade, neste caso, o vento Leste vai chegar mais seco( e um ar seco aquece mais depressa que um ar " húmido") às regiões do litoral, pois o trajecto sobre terra foi maior.

Em dias de vento Leste é muito comum estações do litoral terem temperaturas mais elevadas do que regiões interiores, mas assim que a brisa marítima ou a nortada se impõem  as regiões do litoral são logo as primeiras a sentirem a baixa da temperatura, como é lógico.

Regiões mesmo à beira do mar podem ser extremamente quentes enquanto o vento se mantém de Leste, e não roda para NW ou W,SW, estas brisas marítimas servem para ventilar as regiões costeiras, que de outro modo seriam sufocantes no Verão.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2013 às 17:48)

Vão se fiando na Nortada  vejo o forno a ser ligado no máximo logo no inicio de Julho principalmente a partir de dia 3 e o GFS depois dai ou das duas uma é delírio ou quer fazer deste inicio de verão dos mais quentes de sempre


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 19:02)

miguel disse:


> Vão se fiando na Nortada  vejo o forno a ser ligado no máximo logo no inicio de Julho principalmente a partir de dia 3 e o GFS depois dai ou das duas uma é delírio ou quer fazer deste inicio de verão dos mais quentes de sempre



Wow! Que beleza! nos aguarda para 5 de julho vai ser 40ºc em pelo menos metade do país 
Ainda vai ser + quente que estes últimos dias uiui


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2013 às 19:12)

miguel disse:


> Vão se fiando na Nortada  vejo o forno a ser ligado no máximo logo no inicio de Julho principalmente a partir de dia 3 e o GFS depois dai ou das duas uma é delírio ou quer fazer deste inicio de verão dos mais quentes de sempre



Esta saída das 12 do GFS carrega e bem no calor a partir do dia 3:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jun 2013 às 20:05)

No dia de amanhã poderemos ter uma ligeira subida da temperatura, mas no fim de semana não deverá passar dos 35/36ºC.
Na Segunda e Terça teremos no sul uma ligeira subida para 37/38 no sul do país, e depois disso o GFS diz mata, e o ECM diz esfola !

Depois de Quarta vai ser sempre a torrar com temperatura que poderão ser acima dos 40ºC em muitas zonas !


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2013 às 01:24)

o gfs está a mostrar alguma precipitação para dia 5 de julho, mas ainda falta algum tempo, vamos ver... mas era bom para refrescar o pessoal


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2013 às 00:55)

Boa noite

Ainda temos alguma inconsistência nas previsões da próxima semana, embora no que toque às temperaturas parece certo que teremos uma descida das máximas no litoral norte e centro, pela acção da nortada que se fará sentir, entre 2ª e 4ª feira.
Quanto à precipitação não há certeza sequer que vá ocorrer.
Para meio da semana (4ª/5ª feira) as temperaturas deverão subir novamente, mas aqui já de forma mais notória no interior de norte a sul.
Teremos um tempo mais típico de verão, com calor no interior e temperaturas mais amenas no litoral por acção das brisas marítimas.

Vamos acompanhando as saídas dos modelos meteorológicos, que ora carregam no calor, ora amenizam um pouco nas sucessivas saídas.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2013 às 07:43)

Bom dia,

Que dizer desta run do ECM que está a sair, é simplesmente demolidora, para quem gosta de calor em excesso !


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 09:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Que dizer desta run do ECM que está a sair, é simplesmente demolidora, para quem gosta de calor em excesso !



Não é nada de especial é normal no verão =|


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2013 às 09:51)

blade disse:


> Não é nada de especial é normal no verão =|



Tinhas que ser tu para dizeres que não era nada de especial. Quando é que os fãs do calor e da praia acham que é alguma coisa em especial ?
Apenas 38º C em Lisboa é alguma coisa, perfeitamente normal, não normal, era estarem 21º.

Blade, Blade ....


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 11:03)

Tive umas dúvidas expecialistas 

A corrente de areia para aqui vai fazer aqueçer ou arrefecer?

E demora quanto tempo a assentar?


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2013 às 12:09)

> Tive umas dúvidas expecialistas
> 
> A corrente de areia para aqui vai fazer aqueçer ou arrefecer?
> 
> E demora quanto tempo a assentar?



Até agora nada de relevante..
A partir de amanhã ao final da tarde entra um pouco de pó mas não é nada de especial


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2013 às 16:00)

Boa tarde gente do *SAARA*!

Epá, o calor está a torrar as nossas cabeças...e suspeito que os processadores das máquinas que trabalham os modelos meteorológicos.

Sem dúvida que após um início de semana mais temperado (e não fresco como já dizem por este Portugal fora), o calor poderá regressar, talvez mais marcado do que por estes dias.
No final da semana, algures entre 6ª feira e domingo próximos, as temperaturas poderão mesmo aproximar-se dos 40ºC em boa parte do território.
Uma depressão térmica (se se confirmar) no centro da península poderá "bombear" ar quente e seco para o litoral oeste, num fluxo de E.

No entanto na previsão a 10 dias para Lisboa, no IPMA, os 38ºC previstos nesses dias são acompanhados pela previsão de vento moderado de NO.
Das duas uma: ou o fluxo de NO é real e as temperaturas serão mais baixas, ou então para se manter esta temperatura o vento terá de ser de quadrantes que não do N.

Temos ainda uma boa janela para aguardar próximas saídas. Há ainda muitas horas pela frente.

Certo apenas o calor de hoje: 34,1ºC e 11% de Hr. O vento moderado de E tem destas coisas aqui pelo litoral norte.


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 16:25)

Bem sabes que as previsões dos ultimos 3 dias do ipma são as piores 
Hoje de manhã nesses últimos dias estava prai a 20s agr a tarde mudaram para 3 dias de 38.

Vamos ver o que irá acontecer


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 19:06)

Já viram o gfs para 7  de julho Às 14h é 40ºc a sul então Às 17h upa upa 
Este ano está se a tornar o melhor verão de sempre


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2013 às 19:36)

Para já, a única coisa que se pode dar por garantida é uma clara melhoria do estado do tempo a partir da próxima segunda-feira, com uma descida de temperatura que pode ser significativa, principalmente no litoral.

Depois, a partir de quarta-feira há ainda alguma divergência entre modelos. Apesar de todos preverem uma circulação de sudoeste a níveis altos, o que originaria uma advecção de ar muito quente a 850 hpa, a dúvida mantém-se sobre a direcção do fluxo a níveis baixos. A maior parte dos modelos aponta para a formação da depressão térmica no interior da península, que teria como consequência um regime de nortada nas regiões do litoral, pelo que as temperaturas na semana que vem seriam nestas regiões mais baixas do que as registadas neste fim de semana. O único modelo que não dá grande relevância à depressão térmica é o ECMWF, razão pela qual os outputs do IPMA estão bastante quentes também para o litoral.

No interior do país, após um desanuviar da situação na próxima terça-feira, o calor retornará em força no final da semana que vem, devendo-se registar valores ainda mais altos que os registados neste fim de semana.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2013 às 19:58)

A partir de dia 3 não vejo nortada nenhuma que salve o Litoral e vejo temperaturas escaldantes do interior ao litoral chegando facilmente aos 40 e até possivelmente mais preocupante seria também as mínimas bem acima dos 20ºC...e assim segue o anunciado verão mais frio em 200 anos


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2013 às 20:22)

A meu ver, existem melhores condições para a semana de se estabelecerem as brisas marítimas mais cedo, não iremos ter uma corrente de leste tão marcada como actualmente,e quando assim é, nas regiões costeiras,a brisa entra mais cedo, por vezes a meio da manhã, regulando a subida da temperatura,já no interior a história será outra, muito calor, com máximas a chegar aos 40, ou até ligeiramente superiores nos locais habituais...vamos  aguardar que ainda falta bastante tempo.

Lembro-me há uns anos atrás, numa situação de tempo quente,pelas 9 da manhã já registava 27 graus, o vento era muito fraco de leste, sensivelmente a meio da manhã entra a brisa de sw, nesse dia a máxima nem aos 30 chegou, enquanto em regiões interiores se assava com temperaturas próximas dos 40...lá está, o poder das brisas marítimas no litoral, que não sendo contrariadas por uma forte lestada facilmente entram...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2013 às 22:26)

Olhando novamente aos modelos prespectivam-se pós Quarta um resto de semana tórrido com temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC, em algumas zonas.


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2013 às 09:41)

Snifa disse:


> A meu ver, existem melhores condições para a semana de se estabelecerem as brisas marítimas mais cedo, não iremos ter uma corrente de leste tão marcada como actualmente,e quando assim é, nas regiões costeiras,a brisa entra mais cedo, por vezes a meio da manhã, regulando a subida da temperatura,já no interior a história será outra, muito calor, com máximas a chegar aos 40, ou até ligeiramente superiores nos locais habituais...vamos  aguardar que ainda falta bastante tempo.
> 
> Lembro-me há uns anos atrás, numa situação de tempo quente,pelas 9 da manhã já registava 27 graus, o vento era muito fraco de leste, sensivelmente a meio da manhã entra a brisa de sw, nesse dia a máxima nem aos 30 chegou, enquanto em regiões interiores se assava com temperaturas próximas dos 40...lá está, o poder das brisas marítimas no litoral, que não sendo contrariadas por uma forte lestada facilmente entram...



ACho que também aconteceu isso o ano passado depois de um dia de 38 ou 39 a manhã às 10 já ia nos 30 depois veio vento do oceano n subiu + e eu a espera de recordes 

Agora para a semana existem muitas diferenças nos modelos mas todos apontam para uma subida das temperaturas


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia, 

Bom isto começa cada vez a ficar mais preocupante, estamos a falar em valores já superiores a 40 em muitos sitios do Alentejo e Vale do Tejo, e durante vários dias isto segundo o ECM e o GFS, a partir de Quarta Feira !

Cada vez parece mais certo, a chegada da onda de calor, pelo menos mais acentuada do que aquela que está !

Muito, muito, muito calor em prespectiva, sendo que o ECM chega a indicar uma ISO 28 !

EDIT: Reparei agora que o GFS indica nortada e o ECM não .... o que dá enormes diferenças no litoral oeste ao nivel da temperatura ....


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2013 às 10:54)

blade disse:


> ACho que também aconteceu isso o ano passado depois de um dia de 38 ou 39 a manhã às 10 já ia nos 30 depois veio vento do oceano n subiu + e eu a espera de recordes
> 
> Agora para a semana existem muitas diferenças nos modelos mas todos apontam para uma subida das temperaturas



Subida de temperatura sim, a questão está na direcção dos ventos à superfície, temperaturas mesmo altas ( caso se confirmem as previsões ) só nas regiões interiores, como eu referi, nas zonas costeiras ( por exemplo aqui no litoral Norte ) a falta de uma corrente de leste mais vigorosa deverá fazer instalar as brisas marítimas, e com isso temperaturas mais moderadas, de qualquer modo , no pico do calor ( caso as brisas sejam fracas ) podem muito bem ser de 30/31/32 graus em zonas interiores das cidades, mas sempre com a brisa ou NW  presentes... junto ao mar , na praia, talvez nem os 25/26 graus se atingam...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

A previsão do Foreca que segue o ECM, coloca vento de norte/noroeste/oeste para Lisboa, para 5ª feira prevê uma máxima de 37ºC, 6ª feira 36ºC e depois no fim de semana para máximas a rondarem os 30/31ºC.

Já no Porto, a semana será bem quente a partir de 4ªfeira quando existe vento de nordeste/leste/sueste durante a manhã que leva a temperatura para 36ºC na 5ªfeira e 39ºC na 6ª feira rodando à tarde para noroeste o que faz a temperatura descer durante esse período.

No Alentejo, será dias tórridos especialmente a partir de 4ª feira, onde as máximas andaram na casa dos 40ºC ou mesmo superior.

No Algarve, as temperaturas máximas andarão na volta dos 33ºC/35ºC, com vento de sueste/leste, e com noites tropicais sem fim à vista a partir de 5ªfeira.

A previsão automética do IPMA não é muito diferente do que aquela que apresentei anteriormente mas existem algumas discrepâncias em Lisboa, o IPMA prevê 40ºC para Lisboa e o Foreca fica-se pelos 37ºC, e não existe a descida que o Foreca vê o que pode ser mau sinal.

A 1ª quinzena de Julho apresenta-se tórrida em todo o país.


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2013 às 14:23)

O que é uma iso 28?


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 14:47)

blade disse:


> O que é uma iso 28?



Não percebo muito disto, posso tar enganado e corrijam-me se assim for, mas acho que ISO 28 significa 28ºC a 850 hPa... Dependendo da pressão atmosférica a altitude a 850 hPa varia sendo mais alta quanto maior for a pressão. Com uma pressão atmosférica de 1015 mb, essa altitude seria de +- 1520 m, o que significa com ISO 28 teríamos 28º numa determinada região a essa altitude. Nessa mesma região a altitude 0 teríamos provavelmente apesar de depender de outros fatores temperaturas acima dos 40º. por isso esperam-se temperaturas muito elevadas... Se estiver errado por favor corrijam...
Espero ter ajudado


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2013 às 14:55)

Meteofan disse:


> Não percebo muito disto, posso tar enganado e corrijam-me se assim for, mas acho que ISO 28 significa 28ºC a 850 hPa... Dependendo da pressão atmosférica a altitude a 850 hPa varia sendo mais alta quanto maior for a pressão. Com uma pressão atmosférica de 1015 mb, essa altitude seria de +- 1520 m, o que significa com ISO 28 teríamos 28º numa determinada região a essa altitude. Nessa mesma região a altitude 0 teríamos provavelmente apesar de depender de outros fatores temperaturas acima dos 40º. por isso esperam-se temperaturas muito elevadas... Se estiver errado por favor corrijam...
> Espero ter ajudado



Correctíssimo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jun 2013 às 15:15)

O sistema de avisos do IPMA é completamente fora! Já muito discutimos esse assunto aqui... Foi necessário a cidade de Vila Real ter previsão de 34ºC para activarem o aviso amarelo, o resto da região pode estar literalmente a "arder" que se Vila Real não atingir o mínimo que está nos critério o aviso não é emitido! Logo ao lado em Bragança passa-se o mesmo, Mirandela a ferro e fogo e como Bragança é bem mais fresca logo não há aviso! Este sistema distrital é um disparate, sei que vários membros e eu próprio já coloquei esta questão ao IPMA, mas o disparate esse perpetua-se! É urgente alterar o sistema de avisos do IPMA! Como estão não fazem sentido e são inúteis!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jun 2013 às 16:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O sistema de avisos do IPMA é completamente fora! Já muito discutimos esse assunto aqui... Foi necessário a cidade de Vila Real ter previsão de 34ºC para activarem o aviso amarelo, o resto da região pode estar literalmente a "arder" que se Vila Real não atingir o mínimo que está nos critério o aviso não é emitido! Logo ao lado em Bragança passa-se o mesmo, Mirandela a ferro e fogo e como Bragança é bem mais fresca logo não há aviso! Este sistema distrital é um disparate, sei que vários membros e eu próprio já coloquei esta questão ao IPMA, mas o disparate esse perpetua-se! É urgente alterar o sistema de avisos do IPMA! Como estão não fazem sentido e são inúteis!



Isso nem é o mais estranho, porque raio o aviso amarelo termina dia 1 ás 21:59 em Évora e termina dia 30 em Beja? Ah, já sei amanhã em Évora vão estar 37º em Beja vai estar bastante mais fresco. 36º... Enfim...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jun 2013 às 17:26)

Meteofan disse:


> Isso nem é o mais estranho, porque raio o aviso amarelo termina dia 1 ás 21:59 em Évora e termina dia 30 em Beja? Ah, já sei amanhã em Évora vão estar 37º em Beja vai estar bastante mais fresco. 36º... Enfim...



É tudo estranho e de um amadorismo incompreensível! 

Monção com 40ºC, pelos criterios que estão no site do IPMA seria aviso *VERMELHO*! O vale do Minho jamais pode estar no mesmo aviso que Viana cidade (31.7ºC)!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2013 às 23:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É tudo estranho e de um amadorismo incompreensível!
> 
> Monção com 40ºC, pelos criterios que estão no site do IPMA seria aviso *VERMELHO*! O vale do Minho jamais pode estar no mesmo aviso que Viana cidade (31.7ºC)!



Não é preciso ir longe...
O vale do Lima, onde se insere Viana dos Castelo, tem localidades com Ponte de Lima onde as diferenças podem ser marcadas.
O interior destes rios grande, com vales abertos e rodeados de montanhas são prpícios à acumulação de calor nestes tempos.


----------

